# [SOLVED] Wireless mouse won't work



## sonja89

Here's the description of the situation:

I just bought a wireless mouse, i.Lg&a 2.4GHz wireless mouse. I don't think a lot of people are familiar with this brand. Anyway, first thing i did was open the pack and inserted the batteries in. The light at the bottom turned on for a few seconds and then turned off. I have searched that that was an indication that the mouse works and is responding to the insertion of a battery. after that, I inserted the receiver into my laptop's usb port and saw a prompt message that the device is ready for use. The problem is, when i turned on the switch of the mouse, it didn't light up at all and it was not causing my cursor to move. It was clearly not working. i have tried so many things to get this mouse to work.

1. checked the batteries already. I used different batteries for this just to check if the battery was the culprit but it wasn't coz it won't work even if i have used new ones. 

2. It seems that my laptop can detect it. Everytime i insert the receiver into the usb port, it prompts me that the device has been detected but when i turn on the mouse(it has a switch at the bottom part) but the lights won't turn on and it doesnt control my cursor at all.

3. I have tried manipulating some stuff on my device manager tab. I have unchecked the "allow computer to turn off this device" from the generic usb device and usb root but still it wont work. I restarted my laptop several times just to check if they made any difference. but they didnt coz it still wont work

4. The device driver is up to date

5. I have tried using the mouse on another computer but it's the same. Still says that the device is ready for use but wont work.

6. I placed the mouse close to the receiver to check if it's the range or the signal that's causing it.

Do you think it has something to do with the hardware driver? or is this really just a peace of junk that i should just give up on? it's really driving me crazy... :sad:


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Wireless mouse won't work*

you try a different computer or try different usb ports. Sometime you can also be too close to the receiver.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Wireless mouse won't work*

Sounds to be a faulty mouse.
Leave it switched on, then remove and insert new batteries, if it doesn't light up it will need to be replaced.
Also check the batteries are inserted the correct way.


----------



## sonja89

*Re: Wireless mouse won't work*

Thanks guys for the suggestions! I tried to do what you guys have suggested but the mouse still didn't work. I got really pissed so I decided to just take a long ride back to the store that I bought it from and demanded to exchange it for a different one. They tested the device on their own computer to check if it really was defective and they said that it was. The hardware was pretty much junk. Now, I'm using a different mouse with a different brand and it's working really great. :smile:

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Wireless mouse won't work*

Hi sonja89 and a belated welcome to TSF :wave:

If you're happy all is now well, you can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------



## Tyree

Glad all worked out and thread marked Solved.


----------

